# Vintage steam tug brings history to life at the Auckland Heritage Festival



## shamrock (May 16, 2009)

> Ports of Auckland is inviting Aucklanders to experience a ‘living’ part of the city’s maritime history through a series of free heritage tours during the upcoming Auckland Heritage Festival.
> 
> This year, for the first time, the tours will be hosted on board the historic steam tugboat, the William C Daldy.
> 
> ...


http://www.scoop.co.nz/stories/CU0909/S00029.htm


----------

